# Happy Birthday John Lanier



## PB Moderating Team (Jul 27, 2013)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-John Lanier (born 1981, Age: 32)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Jul 27, 2013)

Way to get older...too bad! You'll be as old as me before you know it! Ha, just kidding. I wish you the very best birthday, John!


----------



## christiana (Jul 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday to you John and may our Lord bless your life!


----------



## Berean (Jul 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday, John!


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jul 27, 2013)

Blessings for another year in the Lord's service.


----------



## Zach (Jul 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## JML (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you all. It was a good day spent with family.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Jul 28, 2013)

So glad it was a good day and happy birthday as well!!!


----------

